# wife and new smartphone.



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

So she has had it three days and just dialed the seven digits of a local call and realized......... it was the calculator app!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My wife has had her iPhone 4S for like 2 years now and still finds stuff it took me the first hour to figure out on my iPhone


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam sure there are wives on some other forum talking about how slow their husbands are at figuring out their phones.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an I phone 4. Didn't ask for it, was/is the company's issue unlimited everything. I got ir because I couldn't see the numbers on my flip phone anymore........

Too small,,,,, Saves me about 70 bucks a month....


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> So she has had it three days and just dialed the seven digits of a local call and realized......... it was the calculator app!


It was all fun and games until the wife found out you were posting about her on the internet.......


----------

